# Anyone Using the New Non-Stick Frying Pans They Advertise on TV?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2016)

I think I would always want to use a little butter, olive oil or coconut oil in food preparation, but since Teflon is so toxic, these new ceramic type pans seem to be popular. Thought about getting an Orgreenic pan years ago, still haven't bought one of these.

Checked online for reviews of the new Gotham Steel Ceramic Titanium pan and the Red Copper Pan, lots of mixed reviews, mostly bad.  Anyone using one of these types of fry pans that you love?


----------

